# MN breeder referral?



## tbarb169 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello, I have been searching the net for about 3 weeks reading various breeders websites...information overload!  So i thought i would put it out there to see if anyone could give me some insight into reputable breeders in the area based on your experience with them or someone you know who has dealt with them.

I am only looking for a pet, but i want a darn good pet! I realize there is value in using a reputable breeder which can help reduce potential health issues by their selective breeding process. I know nothing is guaranteed, but it can't hurt.

Any help would be appreciated!

edit: I have e-mailed the puppy referral on the website, but was told she knew of none at the time. Golden Retriever club in the Twin Cities:

http://www.gtcgrc.org/pupreferral.htm


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Try these two threads!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...nt-pass-up-good-breeder-any-state-though.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ever-breeder-puppy/16818-mn-area-breeder.html


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## tbarb169 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stretchdrive said:


> Depends on how much you want to spend.


ideally $1,000 or less, but based on what i've seen, the sites all seem to start at $1500.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

On my search, the cheapest I could find with the right clearances, etc. was $1300. You may find cheaper breeders, maybe...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you checked out Dal-Rhe, Acorn, River Run, or Avalor? I have seen nice dogs come out of all of them. They all have websites.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I would recommend Dal-Rhe. I have seen several of her dogs and all have been very nice looking working dogs. I have personally spoken to Denise Babcock and she is extremely knowledgeable, honest to a fault and a genuinely nice sincere person. She will definitely make sure that you get matched up with the right puppy. 

I understand that everyone has a budget but getting the right puppy from a great breeder upfront actually is more economical in the long run.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I am not in MN but am breeding to a MN stud dog, and own a cabin in northern Mn, and travel there every summer (if that counts). I am breeding a CH Buzz MH daughter to CH Levi MH this month. Would be happy to visit to see if this would be a good fit for you. wakemupgoldens.com


----------



## tbarb169 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've seen a few for under $1,000, but most don't talk about health clearances, health guarantees...

Our first dog was an english springer spaniel purebred, from a breeder (akc registered). I didn't know much about health clearances or pedigrees, just that it was the type of dog we were looking for and was a decent price ($450). Within a year, he had knee surgery for a luxating patella tendon ... fast forward 9 years... We had to put him down last summer (liver cancer & kidney failure). But now that i am researching, I wonder if some of his issues were due to me not knowing better when we got him (backyard breeder?) vs just happened to be our little "lemon" (this is what we called him each time we were at the vet, which was frequent over his 10 1/2 years....but i sure do miss him  )


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

You never know, you might get a deal if you are willing to co own a bitch/dog with a breeder. It is worth asking about!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Docmar DocMar Goldens - Golden Retrievers & Havanese -* Duluth MN 

Teddy Bear Goldens TeddyBear Goldens - Golden Retrievers

Wyoming Goldens wyoming

All of the above are well regarded, and I have heard good things about Dal-Rhe as well.

Also, Judy Super of Westmarch Goldens in the Twin Cities area has great dogs and breeds occasionally.

Even if these breeders do not have litters on the ground, they may be planning a litter soon or know of someone who has a litter.

Price can vary by location-the further you get from major metro areas, the lower the price (to a point) but $1000 is about as low as I have heard from a good breeder.

Golden litters still can go pretty fast. My friend who is whelping her litter of Lennon puppies probably now  has 8 spoken for already. Of course, I am sure several are going to agility homes.


----------



## tbarb169 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Linda! 

I have checked on a couple of these breeders, and have an e-mail into (Snowshoe Goldens and Wyoming Goldens) about availability of a female pup. I think I should send one to Dal Rhe too!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Message sent.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

We got our pup (Gibbs) from Wildfire Goldens and they are located in Montgomery MN. I went there last July from Indiana to get him and we are very happy with him. We wanted a field bred golden and so far he is everything we had hoped for. I know what you mean about information overload. I started interviewing breeders over the phone untill I narrowed it down to 3 or 4 that I was comfortable with, then we just had to pick one and we ended up with Wildfire Goldens.
*wildfiregoldens.com*


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It kind of depends upon what you're looking for in a dog. I know of a few litters but it depends upon what you're looking for. Price of a pup varies somewhat by the region of the country you're in. You should be able to find a nice pup within your budget in MN.


----------



## tbarb169 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I knew I came to the right place. Helps getting info from knowledgeable dog owners to help guide a "newbie".

Would you guys (and gals) recommend more of a "show" vs "field" golden if I don't hunt? Our golden is going to primarily be a pet. We have no kids, so it will be me and the wife going for walks, playing fetch in the big back yard (1 acre lot) and maybe a trip to the dog park once in a while. It looks like the field goldens are more built for running the field and hunting, just worried I wouldn't be able to burn enough energy with them. I know all dogs need their exercise, so just looking for guidance.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

I can tell you Gibbs my field bred golden is higher energy than my previous golden Sam. Sam was a couch potato from a back yard breeder and he had a great disposition but he had allergy and hip issues we are hoping to avoid this time around. I believe whatever you get will probably be fairly high energy untill they grow out of their puppy stage.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

In my limited experience I would say look for a breeder who primarily breeds for show but whose dogs have some titles under their belt too for a good mix. Occassionally performance breeders will have some pups in their litter who are suitable as pets only but I think you'd have more option in a show bred litter. We were turned down by a highly-regarded performance breeder because we did not intend to do field training.

Our guy is show bred but we are still training him for tracking and he is quite high energy with a lot of drive so by no means will you be getting a lazy pup by going show. A good show breeder will take into account that Goldens are primarily hunting dogs.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

*Puppies in Minnesota*

All of the breeders I know of (including our dogs) are field dogs but most make excellent pets.

Check out the breeder section of Northern Flight Hunting Retrieving Association NFHRA ~ Minnesota Some have litters on the ground but most of those pups are spoken for. Most have upcoming litters where you could get on the list.

Another great place would be to go to RetrieverTraining.net - The COMPLETE Online Retriever Training source. and check out the Golden Retriever puppies in the classified section. 

Other training clubs in Minnesota are SMHRA

Entry express has a section for classified and I think there are 2 Minnesota litters listed there. https://www.entryexpress.net/default.aspx

Good Luck in your search!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

tbarb169 said:


> Thanks Linda!
> 
> I have checked on a couple of these breeders, and have an e-mail into (Snowshoe Goldens and Wyoming Goldens) about availability of a female pup. I think I should send one to Dal Rhe too!


I have a dog from Dal-Rhe. I know she has a litter that is co-owned with a very nice breeder from OK (River Run). Should be very nice puppies but be sure to do your homework on whomever you go with. Denise matched me with exactly what I was looking for. He is a healthy happy almost 7 year old and is showing in obedience and is still going stronger than ever.

I do not believe Judy Super has any litters coming up yet. Anyway she did not mention it. I know Doc Mar comes highly recommended also. Jane is a very neat lady.

Whatever you decide go meet with them and get a look at the parents and best of luck in your search!
Michelle


----------

